# geothermal owners



## da new guy (Mar 6, 2010)

I bought a house about a year and a half ago that has geothermal heating and cooling. I understand that during the winter the heat pump is responsible for the heat but mine seems to stay on for a really long time when it is running and the air coming out of the vents doesn't seem very warm, honestly almost cool to the touch. I keep my house at 69 but I would have thought that the air coming out of the vents would be warm so that the house heats up. I didn't get my furnace serviced this year as I was looking for someone to sercice it and make sure that it is running at peak efficiency. If anyone is in Monroe county that has a recommendation for a geothermal serviceman I would appreciate it.


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Had A waterfurnace GEO unit installed in OCT,2011 my system is an open loop discharges into my pond. The temp coming out of register is around 94,these system's run a lot the bottom line is how much is your electric bill. Where I live we only have consumers energy so we don't get the separate meter just for our GEO unit.Still after some tweaking by (Haley mechanical) our installer the unit run's great.


----------



## thornapple (Feb 3, 2003)

Sound like your geo is running fine. The temperature of the air coming outta the vents is around 15 degrees less than a forced air furnace. Mine usually runs for 12 to 16 minutes when it kicks on. Ive had geo heating for 2 years and once you get used to how it works you will like it. The heating and cooling savings are unreal. Whatever you do dont lower the thermastat at night because it takes the system a really long time to get back up to temp when you up the temp later.


----------



## da new guy (Mar 6, 2010)

Joe C
I checked the temps at several registers and had a variance between them. It was 84 in the hall/bathroom, it was 82 in my great room(the room with the thermostat) and it was 77 in my master bedroom. The amount of air that comes out of the registers in my kids rooms seems like about two or three fold over that in my master. I am pretty sure that I need baffles to even out the airflow. My geo seems to run more than others that I read about but my last bill was $115 for heating/cooling so I guess that's not too bad. I need to figure out if the temperature variance is normal? I have a 2000 sf ranch style house built in 2005 so it's relatively new and keep it set at 69. Just trying to see if this sounds normal?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## joe c. (Dec 25, 2010)

Sorry for being misleading 94 was at the register closest to the furnace.The longer the air travel's in the duct the cooler it will be,115$ is good just ask some propane owners what their paying.Now I believe tying too get above 70 in A house with these outside temp's were having will cause backup heat to kick on. Our house is also A ranch with A full basement we keep our thermo set at 68 heating the basement and main level .


----------

